

Bent on teaching entrepreneurs to build great apps - nicoschuele

Hey,<p>A few days ago, I came here to post about http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howtocode.io, the free online course on web development, from novice to employable.<p>A lot has happened since the last update, and all of it has been massively positive.<p>First off, a big thank you to all of you who have registered your interest into HowToCode.io so far. This project started with a clear ambition to produce the best and most comprehensive course possible, and to get it out there.<p>I&#x27;m happy to say that we also released a sample lesson titled <i>Working With Fonts</i> in order to show you the course format and teaching style. It is available here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howtocode.io&#x2F;sample.html<p>Currently, a fantastic team is being assembled and you&#x27;ll notice there&#x27;s a new voice on the video. This is Neil, an awesome coder. A graphic artist is also joining us and will design the final HowToCode.io platform as well as create amazing graphics to help us teach you some rather abstract concepts.<p>Have a great day and leave your comments!
======
sk2code
I came to know about this few weeks back and I've also registered. May I also
suggest a track (Block) on the basics of Database.

~~~
nicoschuele
Hey, thanks!

Actually, Block 5, lesson 9: Databases is designed to be just that. What are
they, why we need them, the different engines options what's SQL and few other
tricks.

Much later, in Block 10, we'll learn about using an ORM but I really feel it's
important to understand the theory behind databases before being able to use
an ORM :-)

------
guest
spam

~~~
nicoschuele
Why, dear Guest?

